# Wyndham or Fairfield?  Fairfield or Wyndham?



## JLB (Jan 21, 2007)

It is pretty common knowledge that Fairfield Resorts is no more, that under Wyndham Vacation Ownership there is now Wyndham Vacation Resorts.

So when is the rebranding taking place?  I don't know anyone that refers to Fairfield as Wyndham, including Fairfield or their owners.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been trying to break the habit but end up calling it "Fairfield...uh...Wyndham Fairfield" in conversations.

The name change/de-merger from Cendant was effective mid-July, 2006. Announcement of FF name being replaced by Wyndham was in October (September?). The change is to take most of 2007 to complete. Most FF resorts now use Wyndham and have changed employee name tags, etc. Ironically, Shawnee was just purchased by FF in 2006 and is still using the FF name to avoid confusion with yet another name change right away.


----------



## dcdowden (Jan 23, 2007)

We are at Royal Vista now and just completed an owners update.  They said it would take the better part of the year to change the signage, etc.  However, they also said that not all Fairfield Resorts will be re-branded to Wyndham - in fact they said that only 17 resorts had currently been decided to become Wyndhams.  In Florida, they mentioned Royal Vista and Bonnet Creek as two of them - of course we own at RV and they were selling BC, so I'm not sure about the rest in Florida or around the country.  I was somewhat curious as to which 17 resorts might be most consistent with the Wyndham brand.
Doug
Naperville, Illinois


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Sound Fishy - Must be Weasel Droppings*

Doug - That doesn't sound right. They didn't rename "some" of Fairfield to Wyndham - the whole system was renamed. While I think it is a waste and wonder who will pay for those expensive signs (not the owners I hope as it is of no value to us!) all FF resorts will be renamed or it is creating more, not less, confusion.   Since everything from Corporate says it's changing I have to assume thats the bottom line. I would put about the same value on what a sales weasel says as I would on the the value of a retail point - pennies on the dollar. The odds are it's more cr*p from sales to make it sound like what they have to sell is somehow "better".  See VIP for the best example of hype vs value.


----------



## dcdowden (Jan 23, 2007)

John,
I was surprised as well, but I did notice that it also says on the Wyndham (a.k.a. FF) website that not all resorts will be branded as Wyndhams and that some will retain the Fairfield name. I had not noticed that until I looked carefully last night.  I guess we'll see what really happens.  I did ask who was paying for this stuff, and the answer was that 'corporate' was paying.  For example, at Royal Vista they replaced all the mattresses last year, but the sales person said they will be replaced again to upgrade to  'Wyndham' quality mattresses. When I asked who would pay for that, she said 'corporate'.  Who really knows.
Doug


----------



## JLB (Jan 23, 2007)

Over There someone has suggested Wynfield.     How 'bout Fairham?


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 23, 2007)

*I've filled up the whoopie cushion - have a seat!*



dcdowden said:


> John,
> I was surprised as well, but I did notice that it also says on the Wyndham (a.k.a. FF) website that not all resorts will be branded as Wyndhams and that some will retain the Fairfield name. I had not noticed that until I looked carefully last night.  I guess we'll see what really happens.  I did ask who was paying for this stuff, and the answer was that 'corporate' was paying.  For example, at Royal Vista they replaced all the mattresses last year, but the sales person said they will be replaced again to upgrade to  'Wyndham' quality mattresses. When I asked who would pay for that, she said 'corporate'.  Who really knows.
> Doug



It does say that and I had heard it meant that some of the resorts that had been purchased rather than built by FF may not get rebranded. But it isn't clear at all and may in fact end up meaning the lower end resorts retain the FF name while the "upscale" become Wyndham. Wow. THAT would be a windfall for the weasels to gnaw on. ("You don't want to be stuck with only 77,000 mere FF points at HeeHaw Glen when you can be a proud 79,000 point owner at Wyndham Wonderlust do you?  It's only $34,000 to upgrade and if you buy 300,000 more retail points we can think about offering you a chance to buy even more to become a Whoopie VIP! Remember points are points so you want the points that have the whoopie cushion don't you? Of course you do. Sign here")

Well in the end its all about sales so nothing will surprise me I guess.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 23, 2007)

*Even With New Names, Everything Old Is Still Old.*




timeos2 said:


> They didn't rename "some" of Fairfield to Wyndham - the whole system was renamed.


Nationwide (in the USA, I mean), FairField Inns started out as links in the Marriott Chain.  (Don't know if they still are -- I lost track after we moved up from motels to timeshares.) 

Not only that, down in Orlando FL Wyndham Palms timeshare resort is now Mystic Dunes, & Embassy Grand Beach timeshare resort is now SunTerra Grand Beach.  Don't get me started on Isle-Of-Bali-Ron-Jon-Liki-Tiki. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Jan 23, 2007)

Because of the Fairfield Inn chain, I have advocated Fairfield resorts change their name for some time.  Wyndham is as good as anything, I guess.



AwayWeGo said:


> Nationwide (in the USA, I mean), FairField Inns started out as links in the Marriott Chain.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

